# King/Bonito Rod & Reel Recommendation



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello. Guys.

I saw some good looking rods with huge oversized guides. Is it helpful to cast further? Anyway I'm looking for a setup for pier fishing. Total cost for rod & reel could be $300-$400. I'd appreciate any inputs. tight lines!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Not sure messages are sending . I have a 8 ft custom cobia/ king rod and several nice reels that would be perfect. You can text me 8502881318. Thanks


----------

